# crisis advice



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

I need some advice with goat farming, i may not be able to afford to take care of my goats anymore if my mother stops farming (details are left out why she is stopping goat farming if things go down due to drama but its the only thing supporting my farm for right now... ) i will be looking to get a new job but even with that job would i be able to support my two does enough to were i can still breed them and keep them healthy? has anyone had this problem where they found themselves short on money attatched to their goats and not wanting to let them go, but yet thinking over every option to try and make it work but unsure.... if so please let me know i need everyone in the forum now then ever


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Many people do have a job off the farm. Two does & keeping them healthy certainly shouldnt be a hardship for you.
Hugs, it will work out.


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

nancy d said:


> Many people do have a job off the farm. Two does & keeping them healthy certainly shouldnt be a hardship for you.
> Hugs, it will work out.


 okay so dont sweat the small stuff because two does is easier to take care of then a herd of 13?


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm sorry for your hardship. I think you would be able to do it, depending on how close your place of employment is. I know of a few people here on the forum that work more than 40 hours per week and are able to keep good care of their goats. It might take a little getting used to at first. If it's a flexible job (one where you work different hours and days every week) you'll just have to adjust care you give according to your given work schedule. I hope all works out for you. Best wishes and keep your chin up. {{{Hugs}}}


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

of course two is easier then 13. You wont have as much to clean out so you wont need as much time at home so you can work more. Feed time is faster and easier so again you can work more to afford. Also try to save the money you gain from selling kids to buy hay -- stock up in large amounts so you dont have to buy at higher prices from a feed store etc. using as much money from the goats themselves to pay for them will save you the effort in working to keep them fed.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

You didn't say if they were pasture raised or not. If you have them in a field or pasture, that cuts down dramatically on feed costs. My husband and both used to work full-time 40hr week jobs and still had time to take care of our herd of 8 goats at the time. So, it can be done. We would do early morning checks, and evening sometimes dark feedings. You can make it work around your schedule. The main thing is to just keep a schedule whatever it may be.

As for costs, if you're working you should be able to handle it I think. And like I said if there is pasture for them to browse on your costs will be relatively low. But always save up and plan for unexpected illnesses and have your goat kit stocked with supplies.

I think you'll do fine ...and prayers for you and your mom going through this struggle and time of decision.ray:


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

mjgh06 said:


> You didn't say if they were pasture raised or not. If you have them in a field or pasture, that cuts down dramatically on feed costs. My husband and both used to work full-time 40hr week jobs and still had time to take care of our herd of 8 goats at the time. So, it can be done. We would do early morning checks, and evening sometimes dark feedings. You can make it work around your schedule. The main thing is to just keep a schedule whatever it may be.
> 
> As for costs, if you're working you should be able to handle it I think. And like I said if there is pasture for them to browse on your costs will be relatively low. But always save up and plan for unexpected illnesses and have your goat kit stocked with supplies.
> 
> I think you'll do fine ...and prayers for you and your mom going through this struggle and time of decision.ray:


well we let them feed during the summer on pasture so in the summer the cost is low but during the winter the cost is high because we get snow and our goats dont like being out in the snow haha. but then again what goat does? lol


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

StaceyRoop said:


> of course two is easier then 13. You wont have as much to clean out so you wont need as much time at home so you can work more. Feed time is faster and easier so again you can work more to afford. Also try to save the money you gain from selling kids to buy hay -- stock up in large amounts so you dont have to buy at higher prices from a feed store etc. using as much money from the goats themselves to pay for them will save you the effort in working to keep them fed.


the more advice i get the more im feeling calm about the situation  thank you so much


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

kiddoe said:


> I'm sorry for your hardship. I think you would be able to do it, depending on how close your place of employment is. I know of a few people here on the forum that work more than 40 hours per week and are able to keep good care of their goats. It might take a little getting used to at first. If it's a flexible job (one where you work different hours and days every week) you'll just have to adjust care you give according to your given work schedule. I hope all works out for you. Best wishes and keep your chin up. {{{Hugs}}}


thanks  i think it will work out for the best in the end  i do like saving especially for my goats and me so even if i live with my mom maybe she'll let me save up before she starts asking me to pay rent :/ haha but yeah thanks for the advice  im sure it will work out after all


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

You will be fine, I have about 20 goats and work seasonally (through the spring/summer) and have a truck payment every month and can still afford to take care of them, any emergency vet bills, etc. Of course, I do sell 5-6 calves every year and that helps a lot, but mostly just makes up for the months that I don't work.

Just to get some quick cash, do you have any scrap metal laying around that you could sell? Not sure what it is running right now, but when we sold some a few months ago it was $210 per ton. 

Are your goats milking goats? When they are in milk, you can try to make and sell some soap, soap is legal to sell anywhere plus you can make a lot of it, just takes about 6 weeks for it to cure. If you are in a small town, you can see if a local convenience store would sell the soap for you. If you can sell milk, you can try to sell some of that to pay for the doe's feed. 

If your mom tries to make you pay rent, maybe you could exchange working around the place a few days a week instead of paying rent? Have her make up a Honey Do list of things that you could do yourself that she wants done around the farm.


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

I think kiddoe is right. You are probably just so used to being around your goats allthe time that it will be difficult getting used to being away from them, but you will get used to it and the goats will be okay. All the more reason for them to appreciate you when you are with them. As for finances, I'm sure it will all work out. If money gets that tight, maybe consider ways to cut down on spending in other areas of your life or half lease the goats or sell them to a friend so you could still visit them. Sending love and prayers your way! :hug:


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I work full time as does my husband. I have 6 and have been as high as 16 goats. I also have 5 dogs, a cat, and a pony. Not to mention, a 7 year old daughter that is involved in lots of after school activities. With 2 goats, it should not be a problem at all. If you milk, you may just have to get up earlier. It can be done. I have a friend with a herd of 65. He works full time. Can you be there for every single kidding...no. Can you spend every moment analyzing everything about them....no. But, you can take very good care of them and still work.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

You can do it! I have only 17 goats right now- 10 are bred does. I work 65 to 70 hrs. a week. My dh has zero interest in the goats,
so I do everything. Did I mention I am in my early 50's- so if an old broke down (female) construction worker can do it, anyone can! 
You will do fine! It will take a little while to get your schedule to your liking, but your goats will be fine and you should too!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Goats Rock said:


> You can do it! I have only 17 goats right now- 10 are bred does. I work 65 to 70 hrs. a week. My dh has zero interest in the goats,
> so I do everything. Did I mention I am in my early 50's- so if an
> You will do fine! It will take a little while to get your schedule to your liking, but your goats will be fine and you should too!


You Rock :clap: !!

I work 50 hour weeks most of the time and keep our mini farm running pretty smooth. You may be tired but it will be worth it!!! Good luck!!:wink:


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

You can do it!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

where there is a will there is a way : ) You will make it work..My daughter owns a few goats of her own an in trying to make sure she knows they cost to keep we have her pay her own feed bill (figured based on her goat family size) not because we are mean and want her money lol..but because life cost and its a good learning tool....so she makes Breakfast burritos and her dad takes them to work and sells them for her...she makes enough money to care for her goats and some : ) I should add she is 15 : )


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I have 6 goats and 3 of those are due to pop at any time. When I started in 2008 I was told I would have to raise them alone and without help by my husband cause he wanted nothing to do with them. He died in 2010 and I'm doing just fine with them. You will be just fine as well. If you find yourself cash strapped and need something you can offer to barter a service out, most will accept all the mucking help they can get. I also work 48 hours a week at a side job, the goats and farm is the real deal.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

I work forty hours a week as does my BF-we drive 10 hours a week to get back and forth and we have 8 very spoiled does !! You can do it!!!!


----------



## dayflowr (Jan 10, 2013)

I know for a fact that I put more money into my goats than I get out of them. I have 3 does that are for home milk and cheesemaking. I just got a buck to make breeding times easier. Hubby and I both work 40 hours outside the home and are just not able to spend the time looking at their hind ends to see if they are in heat and keep missing it.  I also have a couple wethers that need new homes but can't seem to find anyone to buy or even just take them off my hands for free. So I am spending $ each month on animals I am getting nothing from. I also have 5 sheep. Two breeding pairs and one that gets butchered as soon as we have lambs arrive in the spring. It is certainly not easy taking care of all of them but we make it happen. We had such a dry summer here in WA that our pasture grass dried up and didn't regrow before winter so our feed costs are higher than usual. You just need to make sure you can afford the animals you have, and I think two does should be pretty manageable. While I can afford feeding everyone at the moment, it is at the expense of delaying a new roof for the house. Keep in mind that sometimes you will get hit with a vet bill, or you may find that the $ you thought you would get from your goats that would go towards hay just isn't enough. And sometimes it is better to give a goat away for free to a good home than to have to keep paying for their feed.


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

thanks everyone the thoughts and facts are awesome! i no longer have to fret my mom is keeping her job and im working on getting my drivers liscense  so i cant wait im hoping tohave a job by 2014 to help out around the ranch and manage my own does :/ maybe get a purebred too since i obviously will never be able to register any generation that comes out of my Lamancha mix doeling to ADGA :/


----------

